# Lightning Safety Week



## Bryan Holland (Jun 20, 2011)

When Thunder Roars, Go Indoors!

Lightning Safety Week: June 19-25, 2011

More information can be found below:

http://www.lightningsafety.noaa.gov/

http://www.fema.gov/news/newsrelease.fema?id=55955


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice Catch Phrase


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I heard one today, *"Turn around, don't drown!" *in regards to driving through high water areas.

Maybe they should have added clown in the saying?

pc1


----------

